# Homer



## Homer (Feb 9, 2003)

This is Homer. I found him when he was 1-day-old tied up in a garbage bag and thrown in the dumpster. I hand fed him for 6 weeks and somehow he made it! Now he's my best bud.


----------



## Max&Ben (Feb 7, 2003)

Oh man!! you found him in a trash bin. Without getting into how I feel about people who do that kind of stuff, I commend you on saving Homer. He looks like a very cool dude. It must feel good to know you were his real life angel. Way to go!

He has the ultimate perch, and those birds!!! he looks so calm, Max would be splattered all over that glass within a micro-second. He is one lucky cat.
I hope to see more of Homer, I emailed the one of him and the birds to a friend of mine. He will get a laugh out of that.


----------



## catwoman (Dec 3, 2002)

Homer is beautiful!!! Thank God for people like you!!!!!!! Homer is one lucky cat and you're one lucky person to have found him. Some people make me ill. I just can't believe that people harm animals. It truly sickens me. I'm soooooo happy for the two of you.


----------

